# Best Chopin piano interpreters ( from las 30 years )



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Dustin said:


> I'm still far too young and inexperienced to be suggesting definitive interpreters of composers but here's a great performance that I've always gravitated towards by Krystian Zimerman. It's of Chopin's Barcarolle, my favorite piece by him.


i had the pleasure of seeing him play this live, and it was outstanding.


----------

